# Twisting Buss Cable



## tglide1 (Sep 30, 2006)

4" form the Y in the yoke to the start of the Idler is OK. If you had to put alot of twists in the cable and string did you by chance measure them prior to twisting? The lengths are String 91 5/8", Cable 35 5/8" they could have been the wrong length when WC were installed. How many twists did you put in the cable and String? It may be perfect just asking.


----------



## Todd1 (Jul 18, 2009)

I did not twist the string , I probably should have so that I would not have to twist my cable so much right? I put 11 twist in the cable, the "Y" was at the serving with no twist past the serving and it was about 8inches from the wheel. Now I have around 4 inches of twists past the serving. Shoule I take some of the twist out of the buss cable and make adjustments at the string or Will I be ok like it is? How close can I get to the wheel with the "Y" (yoke) before it starts causing problems?


----------



## Todd1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Can't up load pics till I have 5 post so "bump"


----------



## Todd1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Todd1 (Jul 18, 2009)

one more bump


----------



## Todd1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Now I ahve attached 2 pics: one shows paper tune this morning far right is bare shaft 6 ft away , middle is fletched 6 ft away and left is fletched 10 ft away. Everything seems fine I just don't like how many twists I had to put in cable to get it right, It seems the yoke is now too close to my wheel any comments?


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

Although that looks a little short, as long as there is no contact and everything is tuning up OK, I wouldn't worry about it. One thing that is bothering me here is that it is very unusual to install a new string and cable an wind up with no twists in the string. Leads me to believe you have over twisted the buss cable to get the ATA set. Might take it to a pro shop and have them confirm the cam rotation.


----------



## Todd1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The cam rotation is pretty close to what Mathews has on their web site (two holes parallel to string). I put the bow in my vise and put it level and horizontal to the ground and then installed two small nails in the holes indicated by mathews and put a level across them. It can still use a little more adjustment but I am not twisting the bus cable any more but I can take some twist out of the string. I will take another pic of the cam on my vise to show what I mean.....


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Todd, your best option is to take all of those twists back out, and put a good tight 2"-3" serving at the base of the "Y" in the yoke. That will allow you to use the fixed bus to correct any lean, and it will not twist up when you pull in the slack with turns on the main part of the cable.

I use BCY 3D for this section, although 0.018 Diamondback or BCY62 will also work, it just looks funky.


----------



## Todd1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, I wanted to add serving just didn't know if the twist I had in it were going to hurt anything......

This is a pic of my cam timing: I have bow in vise and level horizontally with tooth picks inserted into the holes that Mathews says is the timing marks with a level on the tooth picks... It is pretty close to level on the cam. This worked pretty good but you have to have a bow vise.


----------

